# new bait shop at Tappan



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

looks like someone opened a small minnows and worm bait shop across the street from the 250 ramp. don't have any other info.


----------



## gle (Apr 14, 2008)

Glad to hear this.thanks for the good news I fish tappan a lot always tough for me and son to get live bait.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Anyone have a name or number for this new bait shop?


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Seen the bait shop today. It is a nice little shop and it was open today. Not sure about phone #.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

been long time since I fished tappen there used to be a old gas station and a block up a old restuarunt both closed up.is that where the new bait shop is,


----------



## gle (Apr 14, 2008)

Annie hut two name of bait shop.phone number (330)407-5441 fishing report me my son fished tappan today caught 17crappies 2largemouth 1saugeye minnows floating jig heads.


----------



## Quillbilly (May 4, 2012)

Thanks gonna hit it Saturday


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

sauguy said:


> looks like someone opened a small minnows and worm bait shop across the street from the 250 ramp. don't have any other info.


Man I sure hope they can make a go of it. No one has been able to make a go of that area since Jim Corry. Nothing will ever compare to his shop either, you could get your bait, tackle and a mini seminar on the current conditions, right on the way to the lake! It will be extremely difficult to compete with that


----------



## Bdrape (May 26, 2004)

I am planning on hitting Tappan next week but have never been there. I have been told to try the rocks on 250. Any other suggestions on where to start? I will have a kayak and be staying in the campground.

Thanks in advance,

Bdrape


----------

